
Startup Sequences of Shells - onosendai
https://dingyichen.wordpress.com/2017/08/09/startup-sequences-of-shells/
======
eddyg
[http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-startup-
actua...](http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-startup-actual.png)

"To read it, pick your shell, whether it's a login shell, whether it's
interactive, and follow the same colour through the diagram. When the arrows
split out to multiple files, it means that the shell will try to read each one
in turn (working left to right), and will use the first one it can read."

Note that what the man pages _say_ happens (as of 2013) is in this diagram:

[http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-
startup.png](http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-startup.png)

------
jsjohnst
I thought maybe this just had a bad UI layout on mobile, but after reviewing
on desktop browser, I now know that this useful info was just presented rather
poorly.

~~~
zJayv
Do you think factually incorrect or rather poorly displayed?

------
skywhopper
Bash is broken in this regard, having no way to reliably enforce a consistent
baseline across the four possible startup modes except by having all the
possible startup files explicitly call some shared source. Glad to see zsh has
addressed this.

~~~
hyperion2010
My first distro was Gentoo which has engineered around the problems in bash.
Needless to say I didn't learn that they had engineered around it until I went
to other distros and learned that the default behavior is not user friendly
(to say the least). The complete inconsistency of implementations also means
that searching and reading forums can often be counterproductive.

------
sgs1370
thanks for this - very useful

